# Deleting Posts



## caveman (May 29, 2010)

I searched this forum for "Related Issues" & did not find what I was looking for, unless my eyes are going bad.  How do you delete a post?   I responded to a thread & after I posted, I saw the question had been answered.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 29, 2010)

You can't delete any threads or replies...only the mods can do that. Sometimes several members will reply to a thread at the same time (walking on each other) and you won't see their activity until you submit your reply and review the thread again. Happens all the time, so don't sweat it, friend.

Eric


----------



## flyboys (May 29, 2010)

You can't delete any threads or replies...only the mods can do that. Sometimes several members will reply to a thread at the same time (walking on each other) and you won't see their activity until you submit your reply and review the thread again. Happens all the time, so don't sweat it, friend.

Tim


----------



## caveman (May 29, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> You can't delete any threads or replies...only the mods can do that. Sometimes several members will reply to a thread at the same time (walking on each other) and you won't see their activity until you submit your reply and review the thread again. Happens all the time, so don't sweat it, friend.
> 
> Eric


Yeah....it was a post made by mbali (Mark) & I really didn't want to impose on his answer that was similar to mine.  Thanks for the for reassurance.
 


Flyboys said:


> You can't delete any threads or replies...only the mods can do that. Sometimes several members will reply to a thread at the same time (walking on each other) and you won't see their activity until you submit your reply and review the thread again. Happens all the time, so don't sweat it, friend.
> 
> Tim


Interesting response.


----------

